

SuperScript – a bot engine for creating human like chat bots - smurfpandey
https://medium.com/@rob_ellis/superscript-ce40e9720bef

======
mmastrac
The Github link for the code wasn't obvious from the blog post:
[https://github.com/silentrob/superscript](https://github.com/silentrob/superscript)

------
silentrob
@smurfpandey - thanks for posting, it is great to see people excited about the
project. If anyone has any questions, just let me know.

------
pavlov
Very cool! Thanks so much for making this. Just the other day I was thinking
of how fun it would be to have a chatbot library in a language I'm already
using... And here it is.

Some small typos on the website
([http://superscriptjs.com](http://superscriptjs.com)):

"designed to intergrate" -> integrate

"for accuretly replying" -> accurately

"Designed to plug into phone sytems or intergrate" -> phone systems, integrate

~~~
goodmachine
In fact, many typos:

"multiple purmatuations of the origional object and has been analyzed for
parts of speach" -> permutations, original, speech

"Sentence Analysys" -> Analysis

Regardless, looks cool. Will be exploring!

~~~
silentrob
Thanks. Fixed.

------
angryrancor
this is awesome! Thank you for sharing this, very cool to see cool engines
like this.

I've personally done simple experiments in the past like this video of running
Eliza on turntable FM:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAoborMYmnQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAoborMYmnQ)

But engines like this get me excited to do so much more!

